# Where do I find the total number of shares in a company?



## LRG (21 January 2008)

What website can I go to, to look up a share code to find out how many shares are held in the particular coy?

I note the ASX site does not seem to have this, nor does yahoo?

I want to know for each of the coys I own shares just how many there are so I can work out market capitalisation etc.

thanks


----------



## sam76 (21 January 2008)

LRG said:


> What website can I go to, to look up a share code to find out how many shares are held in the particular coy?
> 
> I note the ASX site does not seem to have this, nor does yahoo?
> 
> ...




Try 

www.tradingroom.com.au


----------



## cuttlefish (21 January 2008)

*Re: Where do I find Share No.s in a coy?*

http://www.tradingroom.com.au/  - go to stock quotes and charts and put in a stock quote and select the 'security detail' option from the drop down.

The most accurate way to calculate market cap from first principals and to take all dilution into account (including unquoted stock and also any issued quoted or unquoted options), is to look for the most recent Appendix 3B announcement from the company.  You should also look for proposed cap raising announcements in quarterly reports or in market announcements, but when actual new capital is issued (quoted or unquoted) an Appendix 3B must be issued by the company and it will list all quote and unquoted shares and options.

Quarterly cashflow reports should also provide info about issued capital at the time the quarterly was issued.


----------



## LRG (21 January 2008)

thank you to both of you for your comments.  i will go and check this out now.

regards


----------



## AussieBoy (24 May 2013)

Bit of a bump here for a 5 yr old thread...

but, how do you find the number of shares in a company's float?


----------



## burglar (24 May 2013)

AussieBoy said:


> Bit of a bump here for a 5 yr old thread...
> 
> but, how do you find the number of shares in a company's float?




I think you need a Prospectus.


----------



## pixel (24 May 2013)

AussieBoy said:


> Bit of a bump here for a 5 yr old thread...
> 
> but, how do you find the number of shares in a company's float?




For new floats, Burglar has it right. Some brokers will also provide that service if you know where to find new floats. Westpac example below:




The number of shares on issue are also provided by most brokers in their Company Profile. Whether that information is regularly updated is however uncertain; I visit therefore the ASX Announcements - a list over six months will usually do - and look for the latest "Appendix 3B". Part 1, items 8 and 9 show all securities, including any options, both listed and unlisted. That will help estimating (a) any expected monies from option exercising, and (b) the potential extent of dilution to be expected. As a result, you'll get a far better understanding of the company's market capitalisation and potential financial development.


----------

